# DIRECTV Scheduler Version 2 out for Android



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, I can't check because I don't have an Android phone, but It looks like a new Scheduler app for DIRECTV is out. Let me know what you think.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My EVO is having a problem recognizing the updated app is installed. If I go to it via the market/downloads route, I can run it and it seems to work just fine. I just scheduled a recording. I need to figure out why it isn't showing up as an app otherwise. Don't know if it is related to something in the app update, or something else on my phone.

Edit: uninstalled it and re-downloaded it and now it is there properly (but did not retain my login info so need to re-do that).

Second edit: The program did in fact get scheduled to record, but I never got an email confirmation (which if I recall correctly I used to).


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

Had the same problem here (Droid Eris). Shutting the phone down and restarting it cured it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Updated on my LG Ally. Seems to work fine. Much like the STBs, the Channels I Get setting is about 80% right.

Since you can't record any of the Sonic Tap channels, I don't quite see the point of having them in the scheduler.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Updated on my LG Ally. Seems to work fine. Much like the STBs, the Channels I Get setting is about 80% right.
> 
> Since you can't record any of the Sonic Tap channels, I don't quite see the point of having them in the scheduler.


OK, I finally found it. As luck would have it, when I searched for 'Directv Scheduler' I got the Sunday Ticket app. A much simpler search found it. It seems to work ok on my Droid 2.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Downloaded it earlier today... 

~Alan


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Updated fine on my Droid X and is working fine so far.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Works fine on my Droid so far.


----------



## epifano83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Works just fine on my Motorola Droid as well.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Working good on the Droid. I've had good luck with the old version also.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

There should be an iPhone version in the next week or so ...


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

LG ALLY
Got the message of update. Did update and it worked fine looks good .


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice little app. Whenever I use it I feel always marvel at how far TV has come in the past 20 years.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There should be an iPhone version in the next week or so ...


Any idea how it will be different from the current version? If all it still does is allow you to remotely schedule, it won't be much of an enhancement. I'm hoping they'll add the ability to manipulate your DVR list and to-do list. That would bring it more in line with the Dish capabilities.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Posted this yesterday at 1:48 am: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2642425&postcount=6
Posted this comment in Market: " In Browse by Channel the type in the top tabs are unreadable, cutoff at the top....Nexus1."
Also posted this issue in the Scheduler forum: http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...entPage=2&lastPage=2&filterValue=last_30_days


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa, it is sweet looking, nice update!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine just keeps spinning around trying to load but never does. Any suggestions?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

richierich said:


> Mine just keeps spinning around trying to load but never does. Any suggestions?


Try this, in your phone go to settings, applications, click on the app and then clear data. Then try the app again.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks like it works pretty good on my Samsung Captivate. Nice looking app.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya it seems a little faster loading but who knows. Looks like they just tweaked the graphics and maybe something "under the hood" that we don't know about. All in all it worked for me to set a recording for the downstairs DVR of "A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving" tonight.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There should be an iPhone version in the next week or so ...


Any word on an iPad version?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Got the new app today, works great but it seems the area that you press on the touchscreen is much narrower before. 

I am refering to the seach by channel, date and time, Movies and Order a movie or event now. There is plenty of room on the screen to make the area bigger. Maybe next time. I still love being able to schedule a recording with my phone.


----------



## dishinstalls (Nov 6, 2010)

working good on my droid x..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my Droid kept Spinning but now it is working and I scheduled Jay Leno's Crazy Cars and it worked.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

ditto ... working great on my DROID X .. (PS, love this phone!)


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

EVO running Fresh 3.4.0.1, got the update from the market place, but my links no longer work as others have stated. After a reboot, links are fine.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

On HTC Desire running 2.2, I can confirm the issue with link not working after update and having to reboot the phone to get it to work. 

I would also appreciate larger buttons on the main screen for my fat fingers to tap on.


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Install was not clean. As others have posted, the install did not delete the old version completely so screen shows 2 icons. One of course is dead.

Second, the general search area for shows has been moved. I now have to press the menu button on my HTC Hero to get the general search screen. Makes it bad if you know the name of a show but not much else. New version requires an additional step the old version did not.

Dave


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The app still has random placement of HD channels (some before SD, some after SD) and no way to hide SD duplicates.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> The app still has random placement of HD channels (some before SD, some after SD) and no way to hide SD duplicates.


Ditto on that... the iPhone version has the option to hide SD duplicates... why not on Android? For a 2.0 release this should have been a priority to bring some sort of parity to the versions.


----------



## AccidenT (Jun 9, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> Ditto on that... the iPhone version has the option to hide SD duplicates... why not on Android? For a 2.0 release this should have been a priority to bring some sort of parity to the versions.


Not only that, but choosing the SD version of a channel doesn't make it record that version. I'm in the temporarily gimped config of having no b-band converters on the HR21-700 D* sent me to replace a dead HR10-250, because they didn't send any b-band converters along with it. (They're 'in the mail' now.)

I tried 3 different test recordings on that box with this app, choosing the SD version each time, and each time the HD version tried, but failed to record.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

It looks a little prettier, but I don't see any new functionality.


----------



## cody21 (Sep 26, 2007)

I wish they would have the SEARCH button on the main screen rather than have to press the Menu button to get to Search.

Also, not sure if I screwed it up, but it seems like I tried to Record something and it didn't happen (never go the recording that I attempted to set). I'll have to test this a bit more to see if it was user error.


----------



## 09f350power6.4 (May 8, 2009)

Seems the new app runs smoother on my EVO than the last version.


----------



## Plasman (Jan 2, 2006)

Downloaded fine to my new Droid Pro. Thanks for this!


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

Works well on my Incredible. Kind of a worthles update if you ask me. It seems like all they did was make the movies search options on the main screen. Guess they are trying to get people to watch all of the new HD channels they added this year, since they were almost ALL PPV!


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

I just scheduled to record a series (Pillars of the earth). I'll check my DVR this eve too see if it got scheduled...


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

Works great on my ATT Captivate


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

My Blackberry app is still 1.9.5. Will they release an update for it too at some point?


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

It works great on my ATT Captivate. I just got and only got to use the old version once.

No complaints so far. I will update after I have more time to use the new app.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

maartena said:


> My Blackberry app is still 1.9.5. Will they release an update for it too at some point?


It will be released with the new version of Angry Birds for Blackberry. :lol:

Ok poor joke sorry


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Will try to download tomorrow........ Hope it works...


----------



## upgrade lately? (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't see much of a difference from the previous version.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Reggie3 said:


> It will be released with the new version of Angry Birds for Blackberry. :lol:
> 
> Ok poor joke sorry


I didn't even know what that was until I had to Google it and found out it was a game for Apple crackheads.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

maartena said:


> I didn't even know what that was until I had to Google it and found out it was a game for Apple crackheads.


Android crackheads too!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Android crackheads too!


More like Android Birdbrains.......guilty.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> More like Android Birdbrains.......guilty.


Yep, love that game!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like version 2.0 for the iPhone and iPod is now available on iTunes. Still hoping to see a native iPad version.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

This app has not worked right for me for at least a week now. Everytime I do anything I get the error DirecTV application encountered technical difficulty. Please try again!!!!!!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

joshjr said:


> This app has not worked right for me for at least a week now. Everytime I do anything I get the error DirecTV application encountered technical difficulty. Please try again!!!!!!


Go into settings (in the phone, not the app), applications, then the app, then clear data. See if this works. If not then you might have to reset your account.


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

Works great on R2-D2.


----------



## Blackwing (Oct 24, 2007)

Love it on a Vibrant!


----------



## RadOD (Feb 6, 2008)

Why does the update in the market need permission to take pictures? 2.0.0 does not require this permission.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Reggie3 said:


> It will be released with the new version of Angry Birds for Blackberry. :lol:
> 
> Ok poor joke sorry


OK....wer're ready....waiting....patiently....


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"RadOD" said:


> Why does the update in the market need permission to take pictures? 2.0.0 does not require this permission.


Because it can now scan QR codes to look up programs. New feature that wasn't available in 2.0.0.


----------



## RadOD (Feb 6, 2008)

dualsub2006 said:


> Because it can now scan QR codes to look up programs. New feature that wasn't available in 2.0.0.


Thanks!


----------

